# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Lūdzu palīdziet CNC galda jautājumā.

## sashlix

Labdien.

Ir radusies vajadzība pēc cnc darba galda un tika izlemts to veidot pašam - pirkt ir stipri par dārgu. Ir daudz jautājumu par motoriem, kontrolieriem un asīm, bet tā kā es gandrīz neko nesaprotu no elektronikas ļoti lūdzu man palīdzēt ar ieteikumiem.

Sākšu laikam ar vienkāršāko: Vai var gaidīt precizitāti no asīm, kas ir 1.5 Ls metrā?  Pieņemu ka ar šādām asīm pati iekārta arī darbosies diezgan lēni, jo vītne ir smalka.

Par kontrolieri un motoriem: Te ir tumša bilde pavisam. Pirmie motori kam uzdūros bija #23-305-DS8A no hobbycnc.com. Tur pat ir arī kontrolieris (HobbyCNC PRO Chopper Driver Board Kit). Jautājums vienkāršs: vai šie ir ok? Es pieņemu, ka svarīgs raksturlielums motoram ir Nm (Ņūtonmetri?), kas laikam raksturo griezes momentu (labojiet, ja kluudos). Cik lielam jabūt šim raksturlielumam priekš veiksmīgas iekārtas darbības? Iepriekšminētajam motoram ir 2.9Nm iekš soprolec.com ir pieejami motori ar 8 un vairaak. Cena arī atbilstoša. Kādu izvēlēties lai strādātu aparāts un nebūtu japārmaksā?

Jau iepriekš paldies, zinu, ka nevienam īsti negribas krāmēties ar šādiem jautājumiem, taču ceru uz jūsu atsaucību.  ::

----------


## valmet

Ko tu ar to galdu gribi frēzēt? Un cik lielu gribi taisīt?

----------


## Epis

> Vai var gaidīt precizitāti no asīm, kas ir 1.5 Ls metrā?


 Protams ka nevar. 

lai kautkas sanāktu ir jāpērk speicālās detaļas, tās ko liek īstās iekārtās, un tās ir lineārās sliedes, stieņi un protams vītņstienis, pērējās detļas kā galds uz kā skrūvēt sliedes, motoru,skrūvju stiprināji, vari taisīt pats, jo tas to precizitāti mazākā mērā ietekmē, bet pamat detaļām ir jābūt kvalitātīvām un precīzām, savādāk nekas tur nesanāks.

vēl var ietiekt ka taisīsi pašu iekārtu, pamtu, virsmu kur skrūvēt sliedes, vītņstieni, motorus, labāk to visu ir izgriezt, uz kādas precīzas CNC kā Waterjet (dārgi nemaksās) vai frēzes(būs dārgi) nekā pašam zāģēt, urbt, un čakrēties mēnešiem, kur rezultātā precizitāte būs švaka. 
tākā vislabāk visu uzzīmēt kādā autocadā, izplānot tā lai var no pāris izmēra metāla plāksnēm var visu izgriezt uz WaterJet un tad ka viss izgriets saskrūvēt kopā, vai sametināt būs viss ļoti precīzi. 

reku lapa uz industriālām sliedēm kur slīdošai ragavai ir 4 bumbiņu rindas apsties THK.com lapā
https://tech.thk.com/en/products/thk_ca ... hp?id=314#
Jaunas šādas sliedes maksā dārgi, bet e-bayā var nopirkt mazlietotas, un no iekārtām izvilktas pa 1/4 cenu un piemēram komplekts 2 x 50-70 cm garas sliedes +4 Ragavas maksās no 150-180$. 
un tas pats ir ar visām industriālām detaļām, komponentēm, ka mazietotas, e-bayā var dabūt pa ~1/4 cenu un šādi pa kādiem 1000Ls var sapirkt kārtīgas detaļas, kārtīgai iekārtai.

----------


## moon

pats arii pashlaik buveju cnc un padalishos ar to ko es esmu izpiipejis shajaa laucinaa.
hobbycnc.com ir ok pirkt var, bet nav tas letaakais variants un shipojot uz lv vel nodoklus buus jamaksaa!
es piemeram vairaak ieperkos ebay.de atkrit problemas ar nodokliem + var lietot lbss.de pakalpojumus, tik jareikina kaa leetaak sanaak patiesho sutiit uz lv vai caur lbss.de.
slieces un vitnstieni patieshaam jaapeerk speciaali savaadaak nekadu augstu precizitaati nedabuusi,
 kadus ?  atkarigis ko velies apstraadaat un ar cik augstu precizitaati
es sev slieces sutiju no shitaa ebay apakshveikala http://stores.shop.ebay.de/Metallbau-Pietrzak, bet ir jazin vacu valoda lai ar shiem sazinaatos, uz anglu tekstiem nereagee   ::  
liniaros gultnus japerk ebajaa, bet parastos lodishu gultnus te pat uz vietas.
takaa man budzets ir ierobezots, gultnus nepirku, bet gan izgatavoju bronzas bukses, tas atmaksaajas ja draugos ir kaads virpotaajs.
runaajot par virposhanu, vieniigaa lieta ko majas pats nevar izdariit ir vietnstienu sagatavoshana - abi gali ir jaapvirpo lai uzmauktu gultnus un butu gals pie kaa motoru pielikt. 
ar metinashanu uzmaniigi, jo pec metinaashanas detalas deformeejas, tapeec iesaku neko vairaak kaa pashu rami metinaat parejo tikai skruveet.

----------


## sashlix

Valmet:
Frēze ir vajadzīga koka apstrādei. Nepieciešamais darbības laukums ir 2 x 1.2m. 

Epis:
Par vītņstieņiem skaidrs. Tā kā budžets arī man ir ierobežots biju domājis taisīt pēc buildyourcnc.com principa, kur sliedēm tiek izmantoti L-veida profili ar gultņiem un galds ir no mdf (manā gadījumā no 30mm saplākšņa). Nav ne mazākās nojautas cik precīza būs šāda konstrukcija. Būtu laimīgs, ja varētu frēzēt ar 0.5 - 1mm precizitāti. Reāli ar L-veida profiliem?
Noteikti pastudēšu ebay par ko nopietnāku, kā L-veida profils, taču liekas, ka nevarēšu to atļauties ņemot vērā man nepieciešamos izmērus.

Moon:
Vācu valoda gan ir problēma, bet paldies, gan jau spēšu ar viņiem ko sarunāt.

Nebiju slinks un uztaisīju vizualizāciju. Vēl gan nav vītņstieņi iekļauti, jo nezinu kādu diametru vajag. Galda izmērs ir 
2.5 x 1.5m
http://foto.inbox.lv/sashlix/freze/mill1.jpg
http://foto.inbox.lv/sashlix/freze/mill2.jpg

----------


## Epis

es arī nesen pētīju, plānojot savas  iekārtas trūkstošo daļu cenas, un cecināju ka:
ar tiem vītņstieņiem un to cenām ir tā ka jauns Leed screw ar novirpotiem galiem+uzgrieznis maksā tik pat cik e-bayā Lietots Ball-screw arī ar abiem galiem novirpotiem, dažos gadījumos ar galos pieliktiem gultņu blokiem, principā sanāk tā ka ja var atrast īstā izmēra(vītnes garums, un novirpoto galu diametri) ball screw ta labāk ņemt ballscrew(ap 100$) nekā jaunu Lead screw, kas arī ar visu galu pievirpošanu, support gūltņu blokiem maksās itk pat, protams jauns ball screw ar visām papild detaļām tā lai var skrūvēt klāt asij iet kautkur ap ~250Ls.
un e-bayā cik esu skatījies neviens netirgo lietas leed screw, jo tās jau jaunas būdamas dārgi nemaksā, un reāli lietotu pērkot transports maksās 2x dārgāk nekā pate prece, tādēļ ļoti reti var redzēt ka kāds tirgotu lšīs skrūves lietotas, līdz ar to pārsvarā tur tirgo ball screw, un jaunus leedscrew.

----------


## moon

uz tik gariem gabaliem var pat skatiities uz zobsiksnu , jo ipashi prieksh x ass, 
pashu frezi daudz kart labaak butu taisiit no dzelz kvadraat cauruleem, jo ar koku nav arshana.
idejas labi smelties ieksh cnczone.com forumaa, tu ar tadu ideju neesi pirmais un tur var atrast daudz lidzigu projektu.
youtubee arii var daudzko interesantu ieraudziit par cnc

----------


## valmet

Mjā 2 metri tas ir daudz priekš parastā vītņstieņa, tad labāk uz zobstieņa, kā man, vai uz zobsiksnu, citādi tos 2m varēsi braukt 5minūtes  :: 
Vai arī jāprasa tā - cik liels tev tas budžets i ?
Un ku tāds interesants izmērs 2x1,2m ?

----------


## sashlix

Budžets ir 700ls uz doto brīdi. Izmērs tāds ir, jo nepieciešami 2x1.2 dekoratīvi gravējumi un reljefi. Kā ir zobstienis angliski? Vajadzētu iegoglēt.

----------


## valmet

Rack and pinion.
Nu ar tādu budžetu grūti būs ko jēdzīgu uztaisīt, gravējumus taisīt varēs, bet reljefus nosirmosi frēzējot.

----------


## sashlix

Cik ir "nosirmosi" laika ziņā? Nu tā stipri aptuveni... 5h?

----------


## valmet

Ja tas reljefs būs pa visu 2x1.2m, tad kautcik normālā kvalitātē ar frēzēšanas ātrumu 50mm/sek - ap 60 - 70 h

----------


## sashlix

Ká lasít stiena parametrus?
TR 18 x 4
18 = diametrs
4 = viitnes gaajiens
TR = ?

Tiktál pareizi?
Un vinam ir viena viitne (number of starts) cik saprotu.

----------


## taurus

Trapecvītne! Neaizmirsti, ka būs jānovērš brīvgājiens!

----------

